# MICROPAK 3-Finger Foam Applicator Mitts



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi john,

Have you got any of these in stock and these :-MICROPAK 6.5" Ultra Micro Fiber Bonnet (2 pack)? If you have, i'd like to add them to the last few products of my order.

Cheers

Kev

Seen them on pakshak


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

kevian said:


> Hi john,
> 
> Have you got any of these in stock and these :-MICROPAK 6.5" Ultra Micro Fiber Bonnet (2 pack)? If you have, i'd like to add them to the last few products of my order.
> 
> ...


Hi Kevian,

We did stock those bonnets, but they were not very popular to be honest. If you would like me too, I am more than happy to special order them for you though :thumb:

Cheers,

Johnny


----------

